# Utilización de bateria seca



## arlesls (Mar 27, 2018)

Buenas las tengan todos los integrantes de este foro.
Tengo una duda, poseo una bicicleta scooter electrica que emplea cuatro baterias acidas, pero una de ellas se me daño, mi pregunnta es: ¿puedo utilizar una bateria seca con cuatro de acido?.
Las especificaciones son las mismas  lo unico que cambia es el tipo de bateria 12v 12 AH.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 29, 2018)

En general no es recomendable mezclar baterías diferentes.
Funcionará pero habrás de tener cuidado al cargarla y al descargarla porque si son diferentes se pueden sobrecargar o sobredescargar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 2, 2018)

Y por que no poner una batería de moto de 12 V 12 A-h ?


----------

